# Humminbird 798 cxi keine Fischsicheln erkennbar



## Rhyn (31. Mai 2012)

Ich besitze seit Juli 2011 ein Humminbird 798 cxi. Bis heute ist es mir leider nicht gelungen mit allen möglichen Einstellungsversuchen mit dem Echolot eindeutige Fischsicheln darzustellen. Wenn ich auf Fischsymbole gehe, und nur grosse Fische anzeige, sehe ich diese problemlos als Symbol. Schalte ich dann die Symboleinstellung auf aus, sehe ich kein Sicheln, sondern nur undefinierte Ansammlungen  von Punkten. Daraus auf Fische zu deuten, ist schon fast eine Lotterie. Wer kann mir zu meinem Problem Hilfe bieten.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## antonio (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Humminbird 798 cxi keine Fischsicheln erkennbar*

weißt du denn ob fische da waren.
die fischsymbolanzeige kannst du knicken, die zeigt so ziemlich alles was im wasser schwimmt als fisch an.

antonio


----------



## Rhyn (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Humminbird 798 cxi keine Fischsicheln erkennbar*

Hi
Es sind Fische da. Z.B. ganze Felchenschwärme (Renken)
Vielleicht gibt es jemanden der mir vom Humminbird 798cxi einen Screeshot mit Fischsicheln präsentieren kann. 
Gregor


----------



## antonio (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Humminbird 798 cxi keine Fischsicheln erkennbar*

schwärme von "kleinfisch", da wirst du keine sicheln bekommen, wie beispiels weise von größeren fischen wie den wels als beispiel.

antonio


----------



## Heiko112 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Humminbird 798 cxi keine Fischsicheln erkennbar*

Bilder vom 797 ci2

mit dem Quadrabeam geber gemacht.
Von solchen Bildern habe ich noch etliche. 
Selbst Dorche am 40 M Tiefen Ostseegrund die den Gummifich hintether jagen habe ich damit gemacht.


----------



## Rhyn (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Humminbird 798 cxi keine Fischsicheln erkennbar*

Hallo
Von solchen Fischsicheln kann ich nur träumen. Jetzt gilt für mich, mal suchen, wo meine Einstellungen bei meinem Gerät nicht korrekt sind. Noch eine Frage, wie hast du diese Bilder aus deinem 797 ci2 raus gebracht für diese Präsentation?


----------



## Heiko112 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Humminbird 798 cxi keine Fischsicheln erkennbar*

Moin

Screenshoot machen, die werden ja auf der SD Karte gespeichert und die passt ja in die meisten Rechner.:q

Kannst ja mal ein paar screens von die posten vielleicht sieht man ja wo es hängt. Wie ist denn die verteilung nach links und recht, sieht man recht gut auf dem SI Bild wenn die gleich "hell" sind dann müsste die Geberstellung nach links recht schonmal passen.

mfg
Heiko


----------



## sundangler (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Humminbird 798 cxi keine Fischsicheln erkennbar*

Hallo Sportsfreunde,

gehen diese Fischsicheln nur mit dem QuadraBeam Geber? Ich hab das gleiche Gerät aber Sicheln habe ich auch noch nicht hinbekommen. Ich habe gerade von Herrn Schlageter die deutsche Bedienungsanleitung per PDF nochmals erhalten aber finde dazu nichts. Eine andere Frage noch. Wie und wo stelle ich die Breite ein für das Side Imaging? Also wie weit er nach rechts und links scannen soll. Ich habe glaube jetzt 15 Meter stehen. Wenn ich auf der Ostsee bin bei einer Wassertiefe von ca. 14 Meter dann ist das ja Mist.


----------



## Heiko112 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Humminbird 798 cxi keine Fischsicheln erkennbar*

Die Sicheln gehen auch ohne Quadrabeam, aber der Quadrabeam liefert deutlich bessere Bilder :k.

SI Range:

Wenn du das SI Bild siehst kannst du ich meine mit Menu unten auf dem Display ein kleines Popup Fenster in dem man auch die Empfindlichkeit, Seiten und die Reichweite einstellen kann.


----------



## sundangler (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Humminbird 798 cxi keine Fischsicheln erkennbar*

Aber was muß ich einstellen damit ich Sicheln habe? Ich sehe das immer nur so wie auf dem unteren Bild zu sehen ist.


----------



## Heiko112 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Humminbird 798 cxi keine Fischsicheln erkennbar*

Die Sicheln ergeben sich halt so, ich habe auch Fische drauf die keine Sicheln machen. 

Aber das könnte wirklich am Quadrabeam liegen.

Wenn ich nicht mit dem SI suche, stelle ich direkt um auf Quadrabeam gibt halt mehr zu sehen.


Hier mal ein paar Fische die keine Sicheln sind weil sich das Boot halt nicht über den Fisch weg bewegte. Es sind übrigens Dorsche in der Ostsee gewesen die durchs Mittelwasser jagten.


----------



## Peter61 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Humminbird 798 cxi keine Fischsicheln erkennbar*

Hi ich habe ebenfalls das 797XI2
Hatte es letzte Woche in Italien am Po dabei und war mit dem Ergebnis auch nicht zufrieden.

Welche Werte habt Ihr denn eingestellt?
Hatte zu bemängeln, dass ich die Sicherln ebenfalls sleten hin bekommen habe und vorallem, dass ich beim Klopfen mein Blei und Köder nicht auf dem Echo sehen konnte. Sogar wenn ich die Rute neben dem Geber hielt.
 Übrigens ich habe die deutsche Version.

G Peter


----------



## sundangler (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Humminbird 798 cxi keine Fischsicheln erkennbar*

Also ich bekomme keine Sicheln hin. Kann machen was ich will.
Vielleicht meldet sich ja mal hier Herr Schlageter dazu


----------

